# HF 2HP Dust Collection to a Two Stage System



## arpayne (Sep 15, 2016)

I'm new to woodworking as a hobby.

In the process of turning my garage into my wood shop.

I purchase a HF 2HP single Stage system. It sucks up the dust good enough for what I do.
I decided to change it to a Two stage System. As I would like to use it to suck-up the shaving from example my hand planning.

I connected the system to a trash can with 4" flex hose then the trash can to 4" PVC run the pipe up the wall along the ceiling and then dropped to my bench.

I find that the power of suction has dropped a a lot. I mean a lot. Example the dust in the plastic bag of the HF system dose not even turn (swirl) when the power is on.

I checked for leaks, none that I found.


Question is two part.
1 is this normal?
2. If not then what do you think I'm doing wrong.

Please help.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*can you post a photo?*

Diagnosing air flow on line is like watching electricity.... both are impossible without years of experience :wink2:

Generally speaking, you should understand that flex hose impairs air flow, as do sharp 90 degree bends, the filter bag can restrict air flow, up pull vertical runs take more air flow than horizontal runs, and a centrally located DC is better than having it at one end. 

I also think the air flow rating on that DC is a bit over rated.So, there are a bunch of variables to deal with and when you change everything all at once it's difficult to pinpoint which change is the issue.

There are more modifications to that DC than any other, so a search of *HF DC mods* will give you lots to look over:

http://www.routerforums.com/

http://workingwoods.com/hot_rodding_a_DC.htm


----------

